# Fischereiverbandsvertreter im WDR: Angler vor Ort haben keine Ahnung



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli








*WDR: LFV Westfalen und Lippe klagt gegen Wasserkraft
Fischereiverbandsvertreter: 
Angler vor Ort haben keine Ahnung
​*
Der WDR zeigt ein in dreierlei Hinsicht bemerkenswertes Video von der Sendung "Lokalzeit Südwestfalen" am  21.06.2017, das bis 28.06.2017 in der Mediathek verfügbar ist.

Es wird berichtet, wie der Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe vor Gericht Auflagen erstritten hat, welche weiter hohe Investitionen bei Wasserkraftwerken verlangen. 

*Bemerkenswert 1: *
_Welche Auflagen genau das sind, wurde nicht erwähnt, etwas dünn für den öffentlich-rechtlichen Auftrag in meinen Augen, da sich so keiner über die Berechtigung der Auflagen ein Bild machen konnte. _

Ein Kleinwasserkraftbetreiber kommt zu Wort, der erst vor kurzem alles genehmigt bekam und nun meint, weiter Investitionen würde das alles unwirtschaftlich machen. 

Sowohl bei der Moderation wie auch im Bericht wurde seitens des WDR deutlich, dass man eher hinter Wasserkraft steht, als hinter den Forderungen des Fischereiverbandes oder hinter Fischen. 
Auch BUND etc. wurden dazu "ins Boot geholt" als Zeuge für "gute Wasserkraft".

*Bemerkenswert2:*
_ Ob die in NRW bei den Medien noch nicht gemerkt haben, das Rot-Grün abgewählt wurde und nun eine weniger Wasserkraftlobbymäßige Berichterstattung mit der neuen Regierung evtl. eher angesagt sein könnte, statt der bis jetzt durchgrünten Hilfe für "verremmelte" Spendensammler und Energielobbyisten???_

Im Video kam dann ein Herr Niepagenkämper vom LFV  Westfalen und Lippe zu Wort.

Unabhängig davon, was er zum Thema  Wasserkraft sagte, wurde mir da einmal mehr klar, wie Verbandler gegenüber Anglern ticken.

Es wurde vom WDR ihm gegenüber behauptet, dass viele Angler gar nichts gegen Wasserkraftanlagen hätten. 

Hier hätte Herr Niepagenkämper das direkt anzweifeln können und nachfragen müssen, woher denn diese Information kommt.

Statt sich aber so vor die Angler zu stellen, haut dieser Verbandsmensch die Angler noch in die Pfanne. 

Denn als der WDR - Moderator behauptete, 
"Doch nicht alle Angler dort sehen das so kritisch wie ihr Verband", 
kam von Niepagenkämper sinngemäß:
"Es möge sein, dass es manchmal einen Dissens gibt, man sei als Verband sei man fachlich seit so vielen Jahren so tief im Thema, dass er behaupten möchte, dass das Urteil des Verbandes da sicher das bessere sei.."

Auf die provokante Nachfrage des WDR:, 
*"Das heisst, die Angler vor Ort haben keine Ahnung"?*
macht es Herr Niepagenkämper nicht besser:
"Die Angler hätten schon viel Ahnung von der Fischfauna und Ökologie vor Ort, aber bei der Wasserkraft wären viele überrascht, wenn man ihnen mal die Bedingungen erklärt"..

*Bemerkenswert3:*
_Wie Verbandler ticken wurde da doch erschreckend klar:
Diese Verbandler meinen tatsächlich sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen und wären Herrscher, nicht Dienstleister!

Statt dass diese Herr Niepagenkämper vom Angelverhinderungsverband Westfalen und Lippe (Setzkescherverbote, Angelverbot Marina Rünthe etc.) also zuerst mal die Aussage anzweifelt des WDR (ich kenne kaum Angler, die für Wasserkraft wären), stellt dieser in meinen Augen mehr als überhebliche Verbandsvogel die Angler als so doof und dumm dar, das sie zuerst mal vom Verband richtig aufgeklärt werden müssten.

Wer in dieser (Verbands)Welt lebt und mit einer solchen Einstellung für seine in bezahlenden Dienstherren, die Angler, nicht arbeitet, sondern sich als deren Herrscher und "(Be)Lehrer" sieht, der braucht sich nicht zu wundern, wenn er dann von vielen anständigen Anglern auch als anglerfeindlicher Verbandit angesehen wird.
_


Video:




http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...verband-klagt-gegen-wasserkraftwerke-100.html


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## florianparske (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverbandsvertreter im WDR: Angler vor Ort haben keine Ahnung*

Hallo Thomas,

ich kann deinen Aussage nur zustimmen, wobei ich bei einem Punkt die Aussage von Niepagenkämper ähnlich sehe:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Die Angler hätten schon viel Ahnung von der Fischfauna und Ökologie vor Ort, aber bei der Wasserkraft wären viele überrascht, wenn man ihnen mal die Bedingungen erklärt"..



Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eher wenige Angler (wenn man alle Angler zählt) wirklich Ahnung von den ganzen Zusammenhängen im Fließgewässer haben.
Es sind einige (wenige), die sich besonders für das Wohlergehen unserer Flüsse und Bäche interessiert und auch für deren Verbesserung arbeitet und kämpft.

Was unsere heimischen Fließgewässer anbelangt, würde ich von mir schon behaupten, dass ich mich einigermaßen gut auskenne. Allerdings beim Thema Wasserkraft habe ich sicher nicht das komplette Fachwissen, was z.B. Fischtreppen usw. angeht.
Hier ist man schon auf Untersuchungen und Experimente angewiesen, die die Wirksamkeit beurteilen.

Aber sowas sollte dann natürlich gemeinsam mit den Anglern geschehen, die ihr Gewässer gut kennen.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverbandsvertreter im WDR: Angler vor Ort haben keine Ahnung*

und vor allem hat man nicht diejeingen, die einen finanzieren, so öffentlich bloss zu stellen..

Sowas kann bloss von einem Verbotsverband wie Westfalen und Lippe kommen. 

Die wollen herrschen, nicht FÜR Angler dienstleisten und arbeiten...

DARUM gings mir, nicht um den Wasserkraftdriss, das war gut, dass sie da erfolgreich waren.

Solch Erfolge wünschte ich mir gegen Angelvebote und Einschränkungen (ach halt - die macht ja der Verband selber ohne Not, wie Setzkescherverbot etc.) .....


----------



## florianparske (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverbandsvertreter im WDR: Angler vor Ort haben keine Ahnung*

Volle Zustimmung! #6

Denn es gibt durchaus Angler in den Mitgliedsvereinen, die von der Materie Ahnung haben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fischereiverbandsvertreter im WDR: Angler vor Ort haben keine Ahnung*

So würd ich das auch sehen.. 

Und mehr Ahnung von Angeln und Anglern als diese verbotsgeilen Angelverhinderer bei Westfalen und Lippe hat eh JEDER Angler !!


----------

